# Cheap PC that can run Diablo 3?



## Papasmurf89

Hi guys,

My friend waited all night long at GameStop last night to get Diablo 3 only to come home and find out that his old Toshiba Satellite couldn't run it. So now he's looking at new computers. I told him to go for a desktop since it would probably be considerably cheaper to get the same performance out of a laptop.

Anyways, he's looking for a _cheap_ computer. Being a college student, his budget is very limited. Do you guys have any recommendations for a desktop that could run Diablo 3? Even if it doesn't run it very well...just so long as it runs it.

I've been looking at this computer for him so far:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883103422

I believe it would be able to run it on low settings according to this website:

http://www.diablofans.com/topic/28132-graphic-card-list/

Thoughts? Advice? Any other recommendations?

Thank you!


----------



## spirit

That PC probably isn't powerful enough to play that game at decent settings, it may not even be enough for low. What resolution is your friend looking to play at? He'd probably be better off just building his own PC and putting as much money as possible into the graphics card if he can afford it. it's honestly not very hard and there's lots of help on the web.

That PC also uses a CPU which runs on an outdated/dead socket, so I'd probably avoid it. The i3 5xx chips are old, the i3 21xx chips are the newer ones. And it only has 2GB of RAM as well, that's not enough, I'd say 3GB is probably the absolute minimum you want these days, 4GB+ is what you want.


----------



## Papasmurf89

Okay, thank you. What do you think of this build that I found? "Supposedly" it can run D3 on "Medium" settings.

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f88/budget-pc-build-diablo-3-349-a-2091771/


----------



## spirit

It's not brilliant. Firstly the PSU the guy used isn't very good, a Corsair CX 430 or CX 500 would be a better choice, and I'd replace the graphics card he used for a Radeon 6850. Yes, the 6850 costs more, but it's probably worth it. Also not a fan of the Biostar motherboards, ASUS, ASRock, Gigabyte and MSI all make lower-end mATX boards which would work better than that Biostar board would.


----------



## byteninja2

Papasmurf89 said:


> Okay, thank you. What do you think of this build that I found? "Supposedly" it can run D3 on "Medium" settings.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f88/budget-pc-build-diablo-3-349-a-2091771/



And you have to build it, you were just looking at prebuilt, look into a $400 custom pc, that should get a decent build.


----------

